# g/f's car smells like farts when running in garage??? ideas?



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

My g/f's car smells like toots or eggs when she pulls into the garage after driving it, any ideas of what can cause that smell? I can not locate the smell engine or rear of the car because it fills up the garage so quickly with the smell.

07' Toyota Solara Auto w/ <10k miles on it.

waiting all the car smarties to help me out of this one.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Catalytic Converter. 

dj


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was thinking. Good thing it is under warranty.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, unless I have been sitting in the garage, that is typical cat convert smell.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Choices:

1. Give g/f a bath.
2. You take a bath.
3. Replace cat converter. Warranty.
4. Stay away from all of us.
5. All of the above.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll buy her car.


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Araq44 said:


> Thanks, that is what I was thinking. Good thing it is under warranty.


FWIW, the catalytic converter is covered by a separate warranty apart from the car itself. Federal law mandates a *8-year, 80,000-mile warranty *for the catalytic converter. This applies to all cars sold in the U.S.

So, yeah, I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'll buy her car.


everyone wants her car...I do not get it...we went car shopping a couple of months ago and we road in her solara convert because it was the easiest to get out of the driveway and every dealership the used car managers were drooling over it.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

tell her to change gas stations, this is usually a result of high sulphur gasoline :dunno: when the cat goes bad it will smell like unburnt fuel, not rotten eggs, not to mention that the OBD2 system would be throwing the CEL light if the cat converter was bad, plus highly unlikely at 10k miles


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

TeamM3 said:


> tell her to change gas stations, this is usually a result of high sulphur gasoline :dunno: when the cat goes bad it will smell like unburnt fuel, not rotten eggs, not to mention that the OBD2 system would be throwing the CEL light if the cat converter was bad, plus highly unlikely at 10k miles


+1

bad gas (no pun intended)
or car is running way too rich which would also typically set off some sort of idiot light...try switching gas

i cannot imagine a cat going bad at >10k


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

I had a very similar problem in my old '97 Ford F-150-and it turned out that it needed a new computer. 2,000 dollars later, and it was fixed.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Are you sure it's the car?


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

cat conv


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

stop having sex with her in the garge dude...hehehehe...


----------

